# I'm so hurt...



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

My mom put my dog of 15 years down today and she didn't tell me until after the fact. I didn't get to say goodbye. I didn't get to be there. She died all alone because my mom didn't even stay. I can't stop crying about it. It was time, I don't argue that. She has progressively been getting worse for the past few months. I knew it was time and it would be soon, I just do not understand why she wouldn't tell me and give me the choice to be there. I'm not a child. I'm 26 for goodness sake. I understand death and am fully capable of deciding if I want to be there or not. Why take that choice away from me? I haven't seen my puppy in days and now I don't ever get to see her again. I am just as upset about her passing as I am about not being told.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry, ktdid.  I don't have any great advice or words of wisdom to make it better, but I'm here for you and you're in my thoughts. <3


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. It's very hard to lose a loved one. I'm sure your mom was trying to protect her child - even though you are an adult. I had to put down my 15 yr old yorkie and it was like loosing a child. I feel your pain. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's awful!  Not only is it horrible to have to lose a pet, but to not get to say goodbye... I feel for you. So sorry your mom didn't let you know what was going on.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

So sorry you didn't get a chance to say goodbye. I know how hard that can be


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the sentiments. I'm still really upset, but my beau calmed me down and took my mind off of it for a little bit and I was able to relax and at least stop crying for awhile.


----------

